# Group Rides in Navarre/Pensacola/Ft. Walton



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

All,

I'll be in Navarre, Fl in July (24th-29th) and I'm bringing my bike. I have searched this forum for this information and was surprised to see very little in the way of discussion about riding in this part of FL. 

Specifically, I'm looking for faster group rides in the area. None of the local clubs or bike shops list weekly rides. Instead, they have calendars that may or may not change. Additionally, there isn't a site the clearly defines the ride. There are tons of posted routes, and I will likely do those routes if I can't find a good group ride. However, I thought I would post here and see what people have to offer.

Any regular and faster group rides in the area?

Thanks!


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Wow, 130 views and nobody knows about a group ride down there. I guess they don't really have good group rides. Maybe I should plan on just riding solo.


----------



## Geauxtime (Sep 22, 2013)

I know of a group called the Pensacola wheelmen, and also Blackwater cycling. There is a mountain bike group that prob has links or info about them (porc.org).

One of the local shops is pretty active in the group ride scene - Truly Spokin.

hope that helps.


----------

